# DP didn't create the chains that bind you.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Well..I had a mate tonight. He got problems too, but yet he was at my house. He was sittin there..smokin some weed..workin on our computers...having fun.
But it all made me realise something: even though he got problems he force himself out. Weed was obviously his way of managing it all. But as he chose weed as his support we all have our own way. So if music helps you, grab your ipod and get out of the door. After all, you're the one who let your DP/DR have this much control over yourself, you're the one who's making it stay.
We all know that going outside with DP/DR can be shitty, but it's just another thing it won't allow you to do.
Imagine DP as a tree, and the things it won't let you do as chains. To get rid of it all you have to remove the chains from the tree first, and then you can chop the tree down.
Do what your DP won't let you do, each and one of them, and your DP/DR will probably disappear while doin it.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Every day i wake up and i feel like shit. i cant go an hour without wanting to just end my life, and im in great pain all day. I feel like im just going to eventually explode. However, I get my ass out of bed, I force myself to go to work every day, to be social, to go out with friends, etc. So yeah, there are no chains on me. I feel like im on fire all the time, but I just act like its all good.


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Every day i wake up and i feel like shit. i cant go an hour without wanting to just end my life, and im in great pain all day. I feel like im just going to eventually explode. However, I get my ass out of bed, I force myself to go to work every day, to be social, to go out with friends, etc. So yeah, there are no chains on me. I feel like im on fire all the time, but I just act like its all good.


That's exactly what my own life looks,too.In fact it's the only thing we can do against DP...


----------



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

sonnl said:


> Every day i wake up and i feel like shit. i cant go an hour without wanting to just end my life, and im in great pain all day. I feel like im just going to eventually explode. However, I get my ass out of bed, I force myself to go to work every day, to be social, to go out with friends, etc. So yeah, there are no chains on me. I feel like im on fire all the time, but I just act like its all good.


Maby we just have to continue living and hope that in the future live will suck litle less... Have you met any psychiatrist? And maby you shouldn´t act to everybody that all is good. Have you told your close people what your going through?


----------

